# Yamaha - fuel / water separating filter



## oceansbreeze (May 1, 2009)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Went to the NAPA store in my area on Friday and wassurprise they onlystock the 20 micron and 25 micron fuel filter;when theycheckedtheir books they cameupwithnothing in the 10 micron fuel / water separating filtersnoranyinfo regarding the18-7866 Sierra 10 micron fuel / water separating filters. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o>FYI:</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Below isa write up from theYamaha website.Foundit when I was researching the filter, andtook notices regarding their statement "*increased engine life"*.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">At the very bottom is info regarding the sierra filter 18-7866 that meets Yamaha new standards according to Sierra. The Yamaha and Sierrafilters have been around since the beginning of this year. They are on sale at West Marine.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/accessories/acscitemdetail/5/265/1102/8604/all/1/5675/0/detail.aspx<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>this write up is from the above link.<o></o><TABLE style="WIDTH: 255pt; mso-cellspacing: 0in; mso-yfti-tbllook: 1184; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in" class=MsoNormalTable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=340><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-firstrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 0in"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">10-Micron Fuel/Water Separating Filter<o></o>*</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 1"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 0in"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-no-proof: yes"><?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 coordsize="21600,21600" o:spt="75" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" filled="f" stroked="f"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape style="WIDTH: 49.5pt; HEIGHT: 3.75pt; VISIBILITY: visible; mso-wrap-style: square" id=Picture_x0020_1 alt="http://www.yamaha-motor.com/assets/common/blank.gif" type="#_x0000_t75" o:spid="_x0000_i1026"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\Lonnie\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.gif" o:title="blank"></v:imagedata></v:shape><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 8pt"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 2"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 0in"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-no-proof: yes"><v:shape style="WIDTH: 49.5pt; HEIGHT: 3.75pt; VISIBILITY: visible; mso-wrap-style: square" id=Picture_x0020_2 alt="http://www.yamaha-motor.com/assets/common/blank.gif" type="#_x0000_t75" o:spid="_x0000_i1025"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\Lonnie\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.gif" o:title="blank"></v:imagedata></v:shape><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 8pt"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 3; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 0in"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">Designed specifically to protect your Yamaha outboard motor from fuel contamination, this *<U>new filter results in better performance and increased engine life.</U>*

*Features & Benefits*<o></o><UL type=disc><LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; COLOR: black; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">Yamaha Genuine Power Matched to Yamaha outboard engines<o></o></LI><LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; COLOR: black; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">Strict manufacturing process controls assure absolute conformance to Yamaha's stringent requirements and standards<o></o></LI><LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; COLOR: black; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">Meets or exceeds all US Coast Guard and American Boat and Yacht Council (ABYC) requirements for marine applications<o></o></LI><LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; COLOR: black; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">True 10-micron filtration - highly recommended for all two-stroke and four-stroke EFI outboards and two stroke HPDI's (also excellent for carbureted engines)<o></o>*</LI><LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; COLOR: black; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">High-performance 90 GPH flow rate and extra-large filtering surface<o></o></LI>[/list]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNoSpacing><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 9pt">Spin-on Filter only<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNoSpacing><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 9pt">MAR-FUELF-IL-TR[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNoSpacing><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 9pt">[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNoSpacing><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 9pt">The following is from Sierra Website.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNoSpacing><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 9pt">







[/B]</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

When the customer ask for after market, we use the sierra 7-0860 10 micron filter, but i always recommend the Yamaha filter <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 9pt">*MAR-FUELF-IL-TR, currnently 8 out of 10 vessels we work on are having fuel issues,,,*


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Not sure your point here as both filters advertise the same performance. Sierra is less expensive probably because someone else (possibly Sierra) makes the filters for Yamaha. Anyway both are fine filters. I prefer a bowl assembly on my set-up so I can check for signs of water instantly. I also see recommendations to go to 50 hour element change intervals in lieu of the old 100 hour. This is something all of us need to pay attention to especially during the E10 switch.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Is it possible to get either brand in a bowl (with drain) configuration??????


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Sierra has a replacement for each of the Racor mounts and bowls. These are all 10 micron.

Racor Sierra

S3214 18-7920

S324018-7947

S3227 18-7948

S323218-7949


----------



## oceansbreeze (May 1, 2009)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV style="DISPLAY: inline" id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'572\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'572\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'572\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'572\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'572\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'572\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">Buzzbait</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage>*Not sure your point* here as both filters advertise the same performance. Sierra is less expensive probably because someone else (possibly Sierra) makes the filters for Yamaha. Anyway both are fine filters. I prefer a bowl assembly on my set-up so I can check for signs of water instantly. I also see *recommendations to go to 50 hour* element change intervals in lieu of the old 100 hour. <U>*This is something all of us need to pay attention to especially during the E10 switch.*</U>


<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">I guess I was trying to make people aware that they should be using the 10 micron filters due ethanol in the gas now, and that some parts stores are just hand out the 25 micron filters even when customer states they want a 10 micron with the comment we sell this to everyone who needs a Yamaha or mercury fuel water separating filter.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">I have no problem in using either theYamaha or Sierra, I indicated both in case someone needed the numbers;Myself, Ijust want the newer filters that Yamaha states will *increase engine life* over what I would consider their other/old 10 micron filters. <P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Regarding changing the filter every 50 hours, you?re right, and thank you for pointing that out. On Yamaha website they indicates when you first start using E-10 that the filters should be changed every 25 hours of use until there are no indications of excessive water and contaminates collecting in the filter. <P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Here aLink regarding E-10: http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/faq/viewfaqanswer/14/19/117/home.aspx<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><o>


> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV style="DISPLAY: inline" id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'589\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'589\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'589\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'589\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'589\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'589\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">Flounderpounder</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblFullMessage>Is it possible to get either brand in a bowl (with drain) configuration??????


</o>Yamaha does hasnew filter with bowl; they come with or without optional water sensor: http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/accessories/acscitemdetail/5/256/1093/8598/all/1/2298/0/detail.aspxAlgae-x water monitoring module for $129 it called Watect 550. Theywill sell direct; phone is 1-877-425-4239 ext 211 person name is Max; it will connects to Yamaha bowl filter sensor and to external alarm system (a 12 volt light or noise maker could be used)http://www.algae-x.net/_specsheets/specsheet_30.pdfSorry for the confusion


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for posting all this info. All the gas stations aroundmy house are now selling gas with the 10% ethanol warning.


----------



## 90mph (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks Oceanbreeze, Sequoiha, and SOSfor all the great info. These type posts are what make this forum worthwhile.:clap


----------



## susanmark (May 11, 2021)

I am very new to any sort of prepping but have started to get together a bug out bag as I’m doing research, right now it’s basically a glorified hiking bag. I’ve looked up a lot of water filtration options and I’ve gone with the Sawyer Mini. I feel there is something I may not be fully understanding and would love if someone could explain. So I’ve noticed that most water filtration systems are good for bacteria but not viruses, heavy metals, or chemicals. I’m wondering how urgent the need for a filtration system that can remove those problems are? Are those issues so abundant that I should be concerned? Or would the filtration system I have suffice? I live in New England for geographic reference.


----------

